# Old Threads Never Die but They Do Get Closed



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Moderators' note:

We have noticed that forum members, often newcomers, sometimes reply to messages in very old threads without realizing that the conversation is long dead. In order to reduce the occurrence of this, we have closed all of the threads that are over one year old. 

Best wishes for the New Year,

Will and Marsha (Tundra Green and Isla Verde)


----------



## Detailman (Aug 27, 2011)

Isla Verde said:


> Moderators' note:
> 
> We have noticed that forum members, often newcomers, sometimes reply to messages in very old threads without realizing that the conversation is long dead. In order to reduce the occurrence of this, we have closed all of the threads that are over one year old.
> 
> ...


Excellent idea.


----------

